# BARF Diet for Staffy pup? Questions xx



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Seriously considering putting Denzl on to the BARF diet. There is a good few butchers nearby where I'd probably be able to source my food from. I kind of want to find out exactly what I need & how much before I go and speak to butchers so they know that I know what I'm talking about. So, since its a bit late atm, I shall weigh him tomorrow if that helps, but just wondering how I'd go about weaning him on to it, and roughly how much to feed, as I don't want him getting too much/little. & I know this sounds a bit daft, but how long does the meat usually keep for, and what sort of things do you guys feed. Btw, does it not get verrry messy at mealtimes, with guts & blood etc? Lmao, any help is much appreciated. Brooke x x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Switching to a Raw Diet
RawFed.com Home Page
Should give you some decent pointers.  BARF isn't really messy unless you have a dog that dives in it's bowls, or likes flicking the food everywhere, but it is recommended to feed in a fully cleanable room or a crate just in case. Having said that, with a staffy you could easily feed in a bath tub if you have one. Just a case of spraying it down and showering it clean then.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

My Staffy has raw meat mixed with Purina Pro Plan each evening . I have always fed my Staffies this way and it has worked well. He gets a bit of kibble in the morning, a few biscuits at lunchtime then that for his evening meal. I get the meat which is frozen from Pets at Home. You can get different varieties eg rabbit, chicken, turkey, tripe, beef, lamb. I defrost the meat in the morning then he gets half that evening and the other half the next evening. Obviously it will be different for a puppy.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

easiest way to wean him on to it would be chicken legs / pieces and beef bones. Wils was on raw when i got her and i just slowly moved Rio onto it with chicken legs and thighs and lamb bones etc...


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Firstly, any meat needs to be frozen for at least 24 hours, to kill any bacteria, secondly do not cook any bones that you give to the dog, it makes them weak and they could splinter.

My staffy is a 14 month old female who bounces around 18-20 kg, she has 400g of raw meat every day, whether that be mince bought from the pet shop, or ox heart.
We order the ox heart in from the butchers, cut it all up into 200g portions, freeze it all. If it's frozen it'll last a while in the freezer.
Mine also has kidney and chicken wings 2-3 times a week, and eggs on a sunday.
She also has an occasional carrot or handful of cooked veg, just for a wee vitamin boost, plus she loves carrots.

It's not really that messy, although some dogs do like to take their food and carry it around the house and eat it elsewhere, so if there's any light coloured carpets in the house, keep that in mind!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I get all my doggys food from prize choice online :flrt: If I run out then pets at home have it and lots of pet shops can order it in for you
Prize choice deliver to me monthly,its great :flrt:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have never had a mess from raw feeding, the dogs will lick every drip up. The only mess I ever have to clean is from a water bowl and rarely the gravy from their weekly roast lunch.

I feed 14 meals a week, of those probably 
5-6 will be chicken wings, 
3-4 will be minced meat beef/lamb/rabbit, 
a couple will be healthy left overs, mainly of roast dinner
a couple will be egg based and 1 fish based normally with rice (dont leave rice more than an hour or two as a leftover, it is not safe), pasta or health eating baked beans or vegetable soup to make bulk
a couple offal based, so heart/kidney/chicken liver/tripe

I checked prices when I started and found buying from companies selling just as dog food was more expensive and complicated so I buy from Tesco/Sainsbury etc weekly 3 trays of chicken wings, 2 bags of frozen minced meat, and some fresh or frozen livers (love the frozen chicken liver most) or whatever is on sale selection shelf (offals often end up reduced) that fills the freezer meat tray. Then every time I feed I just move the meal for the same time tomorrow up to the food storage box we keep for dog food in the fridge to defrost.

I also buy enough extra eggs, tins of healthy eating beans and soups and tinned tuna when buying for us (or sardines just for them)

Simplez


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 
Going to try and find out from my butchers today if they will be able to supply, if not it will be asda or morrissons lmao.
Many thanks agian!x


----------



## frazer89 (Nov 18, 2010)

Feeding raw food to dogs is the way forward.. I had two working whippets for a year there (had to get rid of them but so the breeder got them back) they were fed a ra diet only and they were the two biggest, strongest, fittest and hardiest out of the litter of 8.. They got fed a mixture of, brown bread, goats milk, raw veg, ox heart, fat, old off cuts of meat, rabbit, chicken wings, chicken bones, pork bones with a bit of meat still on, lamb bones, tinned fish, lamb flanks, liver and raw eggs with the shell and cow bones once or twice a week.. None of it was ever cooked and I never once had a problem
with it, just gave them a good variety and always mixed it up.. 
Being a butcher does have a few perks


----------

